# Computer Programers



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Are they worth the money....which one is the best for the 6.0?:confused


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Depends on if you plan on going balls out with your mods. For simple stuff like a CAI or exhaust a handheld is fine. At the time I bought my car, there was only one manufacturer for the LS2. That was Diablosport's Predator programmer that I bought for 400 bucks which you can now get for 350. Diablo claims about 15 horses, not bad for the money. 

Yes, they do make a difference, not like adding NOS or forced induction, you gotta be realistic about it, you get what you pay for. They eliminate torque management, so if you got the A4 tranny like me, it lets you roast the tires with brake pressed down to do burnouts at a track or scare the hell outta somebody at a stoplight. The computer's stock program won't let the tires break free until the break is let off. The rpms rise, the ass end just squats down, and you sit there...

The guy at the local dyno-mod shop is a registerd dealer and puts custom tunes into your handheld for you and said that he can get 6-10 hp more out of your LS2 with a full blown 300 dollar dyno tune but he also said that Diablo did it's homework, was a damn good tune, and you wouldn't feel the 6-10 hp, maybe see a tenth difference at a track or something like that, but for real world driving, no. 

If you are gonna be serious about modding, like forced induction, putting on headers, swapping a cam or a set of Lingenfelter or LS7 heads, rocker arms, etc., you can save your money and go with the dyno tune because the handheld won't do you squat for heavy modding. The only reason I plan on holding onto mine and not selling it is because it reads and clears check engine light warnings and codes so you don't have to go to the stealership. I've used mine twice to find out my gas cap had become loose and fowled some sensors up. Saved me a trip to the stealership for me X2. It's worth it in that respect.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Depends on if you plan on going balls out with your mods. For simple stuff like a CAI or exhaust a handheld is fine. At the time I bought my car, there was only one manufacturer for the LS2. That was Diablosport's Predator programmer that I bought for 400 bucks which you can now get for 350. Diablo claims about 15 horses, not bad for the money.
> 
> Yes, they do make a difference, not like adding NOS or forced induction, you gotta be realistic about it, you get what you pay for. They eliminate torque management, so if you got the A4 tranny like me, it lets you roast the tires with brake pressed down to do burnouts at a track or scare the hell outta somebody at a stoplight. The computer's stock program won't let the tires break free until the break is let off. The rpms rise, the ass end just squats down, and you sit there...
> 
> ...


 Nice post Dusty. Good info to share.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

:agree You can also get in there and custom manually advance your timing. That should show some good improvement, I haven't tried it yet though, but I think I will. What the hell, if you screw things up, you can always put it back to stock and start over.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I just bought a 05 GTO and i was told it was programmed , i found a seperate plug , which looks to be where you would plug the programmer in? Just wondering if any one has this set up? I included a pic


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

What is the button thing for connected to the dash? I know Jet Performance makes a plug in module, chip, and programmer but not for the GTOs..I have a Superchips programmer and love it. They claim 28hp and 26lbs torque... I have a post that shows dyno chart and hp gains for the 04 and then 05 and 06. I like it.


----------

